# [Réseau local] Leopard ne voit pas Vista



## juanvincent (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un réseau local e wifi constitué de deux PC de bureau (un sous vista l'autre sous xp) et un Mac portable (sous Leopard).

Mon mac voit très bien les disques partagés du pc sous xp dans le finder, mais pas toujours ceux du pc sous vista.

En fait, si les deux pc sont allumés le mac les voit tous les deux, si seul le pc xp est allumé le mac le voit, et si seul le pc vista est allumé le mac ne le voit pas.

Il me semble pourtant que tout fonctionnait normalement il y a peu.

Merci d'avance de votre aide éventuelle.


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2008)

Je vais faire simple : c'est donc un problème avec Vista.
Je verrais bien un énième problème de version de NTLM ou une joyeuseté de ce genre.
Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est un problème pour le forum réseau.


----------



## CBi (25 Janvier 2008)

Problème un peu similaire alors j'ajoute ma question à ce fil =

iBook Tiger et Dell XP = 
- liés en réseau local 10.0.0.x le Mac voit le PC s'afficher automatiquement dans le finder "Réseau". 
- par contre liés via un routeur comme éléments d'un réseau plus large avec adresse de type 168.xx.xx.xx, j'arrive à connecter le PC au Mac manuellement via "se connecter au serveur smb://..." mais le PC ne s'affiche plus automatiquement dans "Réseau", alors que je vois des tas d'autres machines. 

Y'a un truc ?


1600e


----------



## Steph0881 (25 Janvier 2008)

Tu dit que ton Mac a une adresse 10.XX.XX.XX ? et ton PC 168.XXX.XXX.XXX ? Normalement quand j'ai ce genre d'adresse IP (168...) c'est à cause qu'il y a un problème, et c'est une adresse IP bidon qui ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## CBi (26 Janvier 2008)

Non, je me suis mal fait comprendre.

Ce qui arrive, c'est que si je met les 2 machines en réseau privé par exemple 10.0.0.1 pour le Mac et 10.0.0.2 pour le PC, le Mac voit le PC sans problème, que la liaison soit Ethernet ou Airport.
Par contre, si je les met en 172.29.28.100 et 172.29.28.200 pour les connecter au reste du réseau via routeur wifi, le Mac ne voit plus mon PC, alors qu'il voit pourtant d'autres PC sur le réseau....


----------



## Steph0881 (26 Janvier 2008)

Ha ok désoler  À l'école le prof nous a toujours dit de se méfier des 168.XXX.XXX.XXX donc je demandais.

Pour ton problème maintenant ... tu peut avoir accès à ton PC si tu vas dans : Aller - Se Connecter au serveur et que tu tappe : smb://ip de ton pc ?


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2008)

Ce n'est pas qu'il faut se méfier de ces adresses : c'est que ces adresses sont utilisées pour les réseaux locaux et ne sont pas destinées à être publiques.
Quand on se connecte à un routeur (ouifi ou pas) chez soi, on se trouve en général dans un réseau privé et le routeur joue son rôle de passerelle entre ce réseau privé et Internet.
Le commode est que deux réseaux privés peuvent parfaitement avoir des adresses identiques, du moment que leurs passerelles vers Internet (leur routeur) ont des adresses publiques différentes.


----------

